# Babytalking with spouse



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Who here is guilty? :smile2:

https://www.nbcnews.com/better/pop-culture/baby-talk-it-may-be-annoying-it-s-sign-strong-ncna881401
https://www.elitedaily.com/p/heres-the-psychology-behind-baby-talk-according-to-science-17011391

"with high pitched, cutesy wootsy, “I wuv yew” baby voices."

Your child or pet doesn't count. They say it's common, how true is that?


----------



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

no way.....puuuke......


----------



## I shouldnthave (Apr 11, 2018)

Noooooooo 

I would find that stunningly unattractive. No baby talk please. 

But I guess it floats some boats. 

Reminds me of this 20 something I know that used this obnoxious baby talk to her pet. 

And then I met her mother, and discovered she did the same thing - and then her father chimed in with the same cooing and baby baby talk. 

I was ready to crawl out of my skin!!


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Nope.

To very small babies, yes. To fraidy cat kitties visiting my yard, yes.

To a grown man, never.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Sure. About as much baby talk can do? I frame this for all, if you ever seen full metal jacket, and the Gunny(rest his soul). Calls out drill, We call call it cadence. And using my diaphragm is about as much baby talk l will do scares the dog. But it sure sounds purdy..... (Ooh Rah) MARINE CORPS!!


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

No. And by no, I mean in a kind of WTF way.

ETA, are you still with the 19-ish year old (by now, IIRC)?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

I've never been into that and thankfully neither have any of the men I've dated. I use babytalk with babies...and even then, not that much. :smile2:


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

notmyjamie said:


> I use babytalk with babies...and even then, not that much. :smile2:


I was looking at my baby diaries the other day,

Day 1: Tired from the move 

Day 2: Everybody talks to me like I’m an idiot

(Credit Steven Wright, but nmj knew that.)


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Hahaha yup, I knew it, "common" my ass :rofl:



CharlieParker said:


> No. And by no, I mean in a kind of WTF way.
> 
> ETA, are you still with the 19-ish year old (by now, IIRC)?


Haha and yup, 20 now, still a shameless cradle robber


----------

